# Getting sick pay inputted



## Dream Baby (Sep 13, 2022)

When does a sick pay have to be requested to HR?

I assume it is the Monday before the next payday.

Mine will be over two different pay periods.

Thanks.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 19, 2022)

Bump


----------



## countingsheep (Sep 19, 2022)

Its supposed to be by the 3rd day of your return I believe. If you want it on the check comingup it needs to be put i no later than the monday of your pay week but I would recommend highly doing it way sooner in case it doesnt get put in or is rejected for some reason. It does happen I had to fighf like hell to get mine used. 
If for somw reason it gets in late it will be on your next check


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 19, 2022)

countingsheep said:


> Its supposed to be by the 3rd day of your return I believe. If you want it on the check comingup it needs to be put i no later than the monday of your pay week but I would recommend highly doing it way sooner in case it doesnt get put in or is rejected for some reason. It does happen I had to fighf like hell to get mine used.
> If for somw reason it gets in late it will be on your next check



If it gets in late, HR can request a voucher. Happened to me. I put the request in on time and told HR. She got busy and forgot to OK it. So I got a voucher.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks for the help.

I will put it in all at once.

I don't like that you can't request it in Mytime.

I assume because not every state offers sick pay.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 27, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> If it gets in late, HR can request a voucher. Happened to me. I put the request in on time and told HR. She got busy and forgot to OK it. So I got a voucher.


If it’s your fault for not getting it in on time then it will go on your next check.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 5, 2022)

My sick time request that I submitted almost two weeks ago was finally inputted completely though it was slightly wrong.

I am sure it would have never got done if my TL didn't bug HR.

I am glad my sick time was over two different weeks.

I swear out HR ETL works about ten hours a week.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 2, 2023)

I am asking another similar question for a fellow TM.

In general will Target pay you for sick pay if you take three days WITHOUT a doctor's note.

I told her probably not.


----------



## countingsheep (Jan 4, 2023)

That depends on the HR as long as its submitted on paper ours has no problem doing sick pay without a note especually if you arent a constant call off.


----------



## Yetive (Saturday at 6:37 AM)

No note required at my store.  Cirrus is free, and they can provide one if needed.


----------

